# Nato Straps



## Roger

Got any well-used and slightly, after the hot weather, "unhygenic" NATOs?

Put them in a small dish with a half-teaspoon of Oxyclene (also sold under the name Vanish Oxy-action in UK)

Add some hot ,but not quite boiling, water and leave for 10 minutes......wash in cold water....

They will look (and smell!!!) like new.

Roger


----------



## mrteatime

Roger said:


> Got any well-used and slightly, after the hot weather, "unhygenic" NATOs?
> 
> Put them in a small dish with a half-teaspoon of Oxyclene (also sold under the name Vanish Oxy-action in UK)
> 
> Add some hot ,but not quite boiling, water and leave for 10 minutes......wash in cold water....
> 
> They will look (and smell!!!) like new.
> 
> Roger


is that your strat in the picture? What is it? Can't beat them!


----------



## Barryboy




----------



## mrteatime

is that your strat in the picture? What is it? Can't beat them!


----------

